# New Generator



## meredog (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the Kipor Generator ? Looking for a 3000 ---enough to run 3500 air. Seems Hondas and Onan are on top the potum poll 
Kipor specs read out about the same top to bottom---are they dependable ?


----------



## romor (Nov 16, 2009)

I am employed in the outdoor power equipment industry and deal with service issues everyday. The Chinese knockoffs or chondas as we call them leave a lot to be desired. They look pretty in the showroom and certainly are priced very attractively but do not perform as well as Honda, Yamaha and other established lines. Parts and service can be difficult to find. Remember, the bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

i bought a gentron about 4 years ago. i use it when i have, to witch isn't very much. it cost me $400 with electric start and a 30 amp trailer plug on it. it has an overhead cam. the sound is 76 decibels at 20 ft. that's not to bad. it is a 3500 watt generator. i am happy with it. i do maintain it very well.
one of the other sites a lot of people where not to happy with the kipor, but i don't have first hand info on it.
i know honda and yamaha make great equipment. i have a honda on my boat. if something go's wrong with my gentron i can buy 3 more for the price of one of the other ones.


----------



## romor (Nov 16, 2009)

That's great as long as the spare is at hand when needed.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

good point. a generator for me is not a real necessity. i was giving meredog some info on a kipor that i was able to fing out before i bought mine. i don't know how much he wants to spend or what his need are. myself, for what i use one for i don't need to spent that much money. 
i winterize it every year, start it and let it run and change the oil every year even if i haven't used it. it hasn't done me wrong in the 4years i have had it.
maybe i have been lucky. i also have a 6.0 ford that have been giving ford trouble since they made them. knock on wood after 150,000 mile still know problems.


----------

